# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  تساقط الشعر

## الوسادة

تساقط الشعر 


يعتبر تساقط الشعر من أكبر المشاكل التي تبحث الكثيرات عن علاج لها، ولأن الوقاية خير من العلاج نقدم لكِ بعض النصائح السريعة التي ستحميكِ من التعرض لخطر تساقط الشعر وتساعدك على زيادة كثافة شعرك وتقويته الا وهي:-

- الابتعاد قدر الإمكان عن غسل الشعر أكثر من مرتين أسبوعياً لما له من آثار سيئة على الشعر، فغسل الشعر كثيراً يتسبب في فقدان الشعر لزيوته وصبغته الطبيعية.

- استعمال مشط واسع الأسنان عند تمشيط الشعر مع تجنب استخدام الفرش والأمشاط المصنوعة من البلاستيك لأنها تولد شحنات كهربائية بالشعر مما يؤدي إلى تقصف الشعر.

- المداومة على استخدام الحناء الطبيعية لأنها تفيد الشعر وتزيد من نعومته ولمعانه.

- تجنب استعمال السشوار(مجفف الشعر) والصبغات الكيميائية الحارقة للشعر التي لا تظهر آثارها سلبية على الشعر إلا بعد عامين من الاستخدام.

- الاهتمام بتناول الأطعمة التي تحتوي على فيتامين أ، وفيتامين ج، والمعادن والنشويات.

- عمل مساج لفروة الرأس من وقت لآخر بأطراف الأصابع في حركات دائرية.

- الحرص على عمل حمام زيت للشعر مرة كل أسبوعين لتغذية الشعر.

- غسل الشعر بطريقة صحيحة.

- تجنب استخدام الشامبوهات التي تحتوي على نسبة عالية من الصودا.

نصيحتي اليك اختي العزيزة هي بمراجعة الطبيبة ان احسست بتساقط غزير لشعرك اذ ان ذلك قد يكون سببه مشكلة صحية غير الأمور اعلاه.

----------


## rand yanal

*يسلموا إيديكي على الموضوع الرائع ..

بس ما أتوقع انه المداومة على غسل الشغل يوميا بعمل تساقط بالشعر وفقدان صبغتة الطبيعية .. بالعكس يساعد بالتخلص من القشرة إذا كان الشعر يحتوي على أي نوع من أنواع القشرة .. 
مجرد رأي ليس إلا .. ولكن نصيحة ستأخذ بعين الإعتبار ..*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

نصائح مهمة حقاً

مشكورة وسادتنا على هالمعلومات  :Smile:

----------


## marwa hawatmeh

m3lomat mufedeh ...........sa7ee7 seshwar bemwt el sh3r

----------


## princes123

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

